# Number 91



## pasinthrough (Nov 1, 2014)

This is going to be long, but please indulge me as I don’t post this long stuff very often.


For starters, I am so very blessed in my life to have made so many friends and opportunities throughout my life.  I have been lucky enough to take 90 big game animals as of daylight on 10-31-14, but number 91, I probably will never top.

91 came in a blur and if it were not for the other 90, I seriously doubt I would have been able to take this buck.  I use all the experience I have every time I go in the woods.  I am a firm believer that young hunters should shoot as many critters as possible to gain the experience killing before setting their sights on only trophy animals.  With experience comes confidence and confidence equals photo opportunities, at least in my experience.

We have a nice elevation funnel we hunt where there is a steep hill behind the stand and a small terrace from the base of the stand out for about 15 yards.  On this terrace, there are 3 major trails that are bare dirt and they run east/west.  Frank suggested I hunt that stand Friday morning so I arrived about an hour before light and got into position without bumping anything on the way.  I walked down to the trail that ran 8 yards in front of the stand and sprayed some estrus and a little BFO on the trail and on the opposite side, hoping to get a buck to turn his head away from me if he came down the trail.  I sat for the next 3:45 not seeing a deer and was about to give up.  I texted Frank and told him it was a bust and his reply was to hang in until 10:30.   Most of the morning I had been standing due to how thick the privit was around the stand.  I sat down about 10 til 10.  At straight up 10am, I hear a footstep and catch a glimpse of a deer 15 yards to my left moving on the dirt path.  I stood, turned to grab my bow when I saw it was a big bodied buck.  I turned back, hooked my release on the loop and when my eyes shifted to my shooting lane, the bucks nose entered as he was on a steady walk.  I have no conscious recollection of the bow drawing, but do remember the peep was at my eye and the sight picture was a familiar one with sight pin and target pretty much in line.  I thought about stopping the buck and also thought he might stop at my scent station, but when the shot felt right, I let it go.  This entire event happened in 10-12 seconds and those seconds felt like micro seconds.  As with shooting most walking deer, my shot was back more that I wanted.  As the deer ran off, I could see a red spot appear at the entry spot about 4x6 inches and I watched the deer make a small loop and disappear over a small ridge about 100 yards away.  I followed a decent blood trail to where I last saw him and through a consult with Frank, decided to back out a full 8 hours.  

During the day, I called several folks to seek advice.  All were very helpful and although it was very tough, waiting was the right move.  Scott Lopez offered to bring his dog Zeva as my young pup has had no experience baying one yet.  My intention was to let Zoey track from the hit site to where I lost blood and see if she could give us a better direction on where he went.  We returned at 6 pm and started.  Zoey followed the bucks trail to a T and then another 75-100 yards after until we were in a dry pond site where there were two patches of blood.  From there, Frank and I felt the buck had gone over the earthen wall used to hold back the water. (The word for that will be flagged on this forum)  We went across and down behind the pond.  As Zoey worked, she became more excited.  Frank and I split up about 40 yards and I worked Zoey around a little more.  As I came back towards Frank, he turned to me and smiled.  I know I looked at him weird, but then I looked behind him.  What I saw was my buck about 50 yards away, lying flat out and not moving.  

We all three went to the deer and quite honestly, I’ve never been more shocked than I was right then.  Although I knew the buck I shot was a big one, I never dreamed he was the size of deer I was looking at right then.  Frank said I took a few steps back with a slightly confused look on my face.  I was dumbfounded.  We spent the next hour sending photos out to friends and family and getting that beast out of the woods.  We run 5-6 cameras on this property and have never seen him before.  Frank talked to a hunter down the road a couple of miles who said he has photos from 3 or 4 years and I’m anxious to see them.  We think he is around 6 or 7 years old and his gross green score is just over 160 with his live weight being 190#.  I’ll update the rack score after the 60 day drying time and with an official score sheet.  Deer down south like this one just don’t come along nearly often enough.  This buck was killed in Aiken County, South Carolina, free range and with only archery gear.  I’ve had a rough couple of years where I did not capitalize on my opportunities.  A buck like this makes you forget all the other mishaps through the years.

Our success relies heavily on making the right decisions at the right time.  Had I chose another stand, not stayed long enough, went after the buck too quickly, not had a tracking dog, not practiced enough, etc, etc, etc.  Completely different outcome.  I owe a lot of people thanks for giving advice both archery related and life lessons.  You are NEVER at a point where you can’t learn something from someone!  We may not always agree, but take the time to hear folks out as you never know where the next piece of valuable information will come from…


----------



## Luv2Bowhnt (Nov 1, 2014)

That is a fine deer and great story!  Congrats!


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome buck man!!  That will be hard to beat..


----------



## hound dog (Nov 1, 2014)

Great buck Bro. You and I known each other for about four years now and I know you put a lot into you hunting as I do. Keep doing what your doing because days like this is the icing on the cake.


----------



## MCNASTY (Nov 1, 2014)

What a buck !!

Big congratulations, great story, and I tip my cap to you as a fellow bow hunter !!


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Nov 1, 2014)

That is awesome!! Congrats


----------



## GAGE (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats on a fantastic deer!


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow! Great story and congratulations!


----------



## DuckArrow (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome buck, be hard to top him. Congrats on an amazing buck.


----------



## DeerHunterTom (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## J-Rod (Nov 1, 2014)

A true brute. Congrats.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 1, 2014)

Heck yeah, hes a beast Derik.  Any chance I can borrow your horse shoe. I don't care if it is from South Carolina.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome buck Mr. Derik! Congrats and good story


----------



## GTHunter007 (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome buck and story!  Beast of a deer brother.


----------



## BowChilling (Nov 1, 2014)

Enjoyed reading the whole story Derik! Congrats again on a fine trophy. Having your two best friends with you makes it even more special. That is why we sit for all those hours every year!


----------



## work2play (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome deal, great buck!


----------



## 100hunter (Nov 1, 2014)

Couldn't of happened to a better or more deserving guy.  I said before the season started that the challenge would not be the same without you and Frank.  You are definitely one of the best and you prove it year after year.  Congratulations my friend.


----------



## swamp (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats Derik!  Great Buck!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 1, 2014)

Awesome deer Derik!!!!!


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 1, 2014)

Amazing story and buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Nov 1, 2014)

What an awesome buck and story! Big time congrats!!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 1, 2014)

congrats, man that is a awesome buck.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 1, 2014)

Congrats sir!  Great story with a great ending


----------



## kevincox (Nov 1, 2014)

A buck like that is not even a once in a lifetime occurrence for most. God shined on you for sure and I can tell you realize that from your story! I'm really happy for you!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 1, 2014)

What a beautiful deer! Awesome story and congrats on capitalizing on such a beautiful animal!


----------



## Fortner (Nov 1, 2014)

Couldn't have happened to a better guy! Congrats Derik, what a stud! To kill a deer of that caliber, where you did and with a bow is an amazing feat!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 1, 2014)

Too long to read so I just looked at the pics.

Just kidding!  I read every word.  What a great day!  Congrats!!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a sho nuff stud. 

Congratulations!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 2, 2014)

Way to go on some mighty good bow whitetail success.  Really like those rocking split G2's.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats man


----------



## WAIDMASTER (Nov 2, 2014)

Great story ,congradulations.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 3, 2014)

Outstanding Deer and story. Lots of good advice there as I too believe a begining hunter gains a lot from killing DEER and then on to bigger stuff if they choose. There is so much to learn in the woods that only experience will teach and some times bad experience. GREAT JOB. bucks like that are why I wear a safety belt. A doe makes my knees rattle after the shot. RC


----------



## C.J. (Nov 3, 2014)

awesome man!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 3, 2014)

Excellent post and even better deer! Congrats!


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 3, 2014)

Thank you all for the very kind comments.  I got an email today from the hunter who told me he had photos of this deer.  I have several pics, but this one shows pretty clearly that this is the same buck.  He put on a split on his left side this year and added a sticker too.  

My taxi cut both jaw bones out and told me they look like a 6.5 yo to him.  If I run into a wildlife biologist, I'll see what he has to say about them.

It's been 3 days now and I still really can't talk much about it.  I'm still in shock.  Smiling, but in shock!


----------



## Jasper (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome buck! Congrats, very happy for you!


----------



## MossyCreek (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome deer man! Everyone dreams of shooting deer like that


----------



## D Day (Nov 4, 2014)

Great read ! Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## WalkerStalker (Nov 4, 2014)

Great buck and story!


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome deer!! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy!! Except maybe Frank


----------



## kh67148 (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats Derik. I know you put in a lot of work and it sure paid off. That's a heck of a buck.


----------



## pasinthrough (Nov 5, 2014)

Wack&Stackn08 said:


> Awesome deer!! Couldn't have happened to a more deserving guy!! Except maybe Frank



Every Bride need a Bridesmaid!  

Just like you and your clan, we team it up and it was just my turn.  

He's had a few kodak moments of his own though...


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 25, 2015)

*Update*

I just got back from seeing my P&Y scorer, Vance.  We completed all the paperwork and got the official numbers on this beast.  Attached is the score sheet which I'll be sending in tomorrow.  The rack and cape will be mounted over the next few weeks and the buck should be on display at the Carolina Sportsman's Classic in Columbia the weekend of March 27-29.

My 2011 P&Y data disk showed no non-typical entries for the state so it is possible this will be the first.

I just wanted to update this with the official score.  Photos of the mount will come once that's done.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jan 25, 2015)

pasinthrough said:


> I just got back from seeing my P&Y scorer, Vance.  We completed all the paperwork and got the official numbers on this beast.  Attached is the score sheet which I'll be sending in tomorrow.  The rack and cape will be mounted over the next few weeks and the buck should be on display at the Carolina Sportsman's Classic in Columbia the weekend of March 27-29.
> 
> My 2011 P&Y data disk showed no non-typical entries for the state so it is possible this will be the first.
> 
> I just wanted to update this with the official score.  Photos of the mount will come once that's done.



Stud for sure!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 25, 2015)

I just read the story of your hunt for the second time.  Man, what a thrill!  Congrats on taking such an amazing animal!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 26, 2015)

You ain't fooling me. He came for his Obsession scents fix.


----------



## pasinthrough (Mar 30, 2015)

I got the mount back over the weekend.  I couldn't be happier with the way he turned out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 31, 2015)

Derik,

I don't how I missed this story since last fall BUT you have quite a story behind this fantastic buck.  I think that it is also great to have the trail cam photos of this buck from a neighbor as such too.

Congratulations on such a great accomplishment and Thank You for sharing this with all of us.  You may be right that it will be rather hard to top this adventure and the overall end result.  The mount is just beautiful.  

There is no question that You are Da' Man when it comes to bowhunting and you have surrounded yourself with some great friends with the same mind-set as well.  I am not a bowhunter but I have learned some important facts from you in the past.


----------



## benellisbe (Mar 31, 2015)

Derik,

Congratulations again. Pictures do not do him justice. That rack is absolutely incredible and the mass on him is by far one of the best racks I have ever held in the southeast.  Again, thank you for setting me up and telling me the story.

Justin


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome mount, I like the fawn with it, who ever is your taxidermist I would give them a Phil Robertson thumbs up.


----------



## satchmo (Apr 1, 2015)

Congratulations buddy. That's a great buck for anywhere. Great looking mount too. Very,very nice.


----------



## Vance Henry (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi folks.  I'm the lucky recipient who was granted the privilege of scoring that magnificent buck.  I'll say it again.....Great buck Derik and Lord knows you deserve him!  You're a first class individual.  I look forward to scoring many more in the years to come.  I think you and Frank both will keep me busy.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 7, 2015)

Absolutely magnificent deer! Pictures really don't do him justice. Congrats again man.


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 7, 2015)

Vance Henry said:


> Hi folks.  I'm the lucky recipient who was granted the privilege of scoring that magnificent buck.  I'll say it again.....Great buck Derik and Lord knows you deserve him!  You're a first class individual.  I look forward to scoring many more in the years to come.  I think you and Frank both will keep me busy.



Thank all of you for the kind words.  Especially you Vance.  The average person really doesn't think about the time and effort the volunteer scorers take to do this service for our wildlife.  Every minute you spend scoring is a minute from your friends and family.  I know I say thank you every time we talk, text or email and it comes from the heart.  

Hunting and archery are our obsessions but they give us a chance to meet great people along the way.  As I've said before, I am truly blessed to have met the folks I have through my years.


----------

